# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Levrone: Return of the Monster?

## stetco

I'm a big fan of Kevin Levrone..I like his fullblown band (i searched all over for some melody's from Mirage(his first album) and i founded only 2: Dospydonia and Burning Bridges)
He anounced on his site that he is going to make a new movie: Return of the Monster...well it sounds like a bb freaky movie..the release time was in october but What did he make? that movie exists? i heard and i have some pics with him in 2004 ,he loss much weight..he didn't compete mr 2004
What is the true??The site of fullblown don't works

----------


## Latimus

levrone lost a ton of weight..wow

he should just stick to what makes him money...this music and film career just wont take......

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Is that him beside a cardboard cut out of Halle Barry?

Haha...that's a clutch performance.

----------


## SplinterCell

^^^either that or a sub par photoshop....  :LOL:

----------


## TheDfromGC

he looks way smaller, hes still got good size but he looks 50 pounds lighter from last pics i remember seeing him.

----------


## decadbal

well if he was as good as he thought, im sure he wouldnt have to worry.

----------


## the_menace

I'm a Levrone fan and watched his video (M3). He mentioned that he doesn't workout for 3-4 months at a time and only workout when competing. He said that there's no challenge if he workout all the time and its only a waste if his workouts during off-season while recording songs half asses. Weird principle but it works for him. He got very good genetics.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

so sad....

----------


## Kenny007

When I found out Levrone retired, I almost cried. He was one of my favorite bodybuilders. He has the most killer side chest pose I have ever seen and IMO he got robbed in 2002 by Coleman.

----------


## Squatman51

that picture shows how much drugs can do for ya

----------


## Squatman51

he does have a great physique none the less though

----------


## diesel21

he looks much better now imo, its amazing what happens when all the juice is gone haha.. i would love to see coleman or cutler on nothing for 2 yrs, they would melt!!! lol

----------


## themetalmich

No shit!! Levrone looks amazing. Looking like that, I'm sure he's got ample opportunity to make money based on his physique.

----------


## TryingHard

How can you say he looks amazing???? The guy looks worse then amateurs right now!!!!! He better juice up BIG time if he is going to start competing again. NO way he wins anything looking like a Mens Fitness Model!!!!!!!

----------


## SDEWS

my god, he is soo pinned out now.
its upsetting.

----------


## SinCityMan

> How can you say he looks amazing???? The guy looks worse then amateurs right now!!!!! He better juice up BIG time if he is going to start competing again. NO way he wins anything looking like a Mens Fitness Model!!!!!!!


Only thing he is going to win is females attention looking like that. Hmmm not to bad of a trade off.

----------


## SDEWS

I HATE his new look.
Use to be a savage.

----------


## RoidGut

I thought if most of these guys are using gh, shouldn't their gains be more or less permanent. From what I know and have read about gh, it is supposed to give maintainable gains. So what gives with levrones new look? Unless he is not a gh user

----------


## SDEWS

No matter the amount of drugs one consumes, if they dont train like an animal results wont stick.

----------


## J.S.N.

> I thought if most of these guys are using gh, shouldn't their gains be more or less permanent. From what I know and have read about gh, it is supposed to give maintainable gains. So what gives with levrones new look? Unless he is not a gh user


you can increase your total number of muscle fibers through the effect of igf-1, but it's nohwere near as dramatic as when you're on grams of gear and slin, with protein sythesis is in 11th gear, your muscles are holding alot of glycogen and water, and you're cut down to like 5% bodyfat.

----------


## SABAGOY

> No matter the amount of drugs one consumes, if they dont train like an animal results wont stick.


Yup...i feel a larger part of him losing so much weight is cause he wanted too...He isnt living the bodybuilding lifestyle anymore so of course he will lose that crazy amount of mass he had.

----------


## SPIKE

Wow dude he lost some serious weight huh? Wow

----------


## TCEL300

dudes arms r still big for his size..how much do u think he weighs in at now?

----------


## kloter1

> that picture shows how much drugs can do for ya


crazy isnt it?

----------


## Seajackal

> dudes arms r still big for his size..how much do u think he weighs in at now?


I give him 190-200 no heavier than that.

----------


## Seajackal

My buddy saw his pics in the last issue of Flex Mag and just got pissed off looking at
the loss of his classic upper arms, there's a pic of him calling on his cellphone that
shows the loss. Very sad, but what can we do about it he wants to be a Hollywood
super star...

----------


## IronReload04

> that picture shows how much drugs can do for ya


which might be one reason why he retired. 

however props to em though, not everyone can look like that, in fact only a select few in the world can

----------


## IronReload04

> I thought if most of these guys are using gh, shouldn't their gains be more or less permanent. From what I know and have read about gh, it is supposed to give maintainable gains. So what gives with levrones new look? Unless he is not a gh user


i bet he took his diet and training and lowered it a few or more notches since he is retired

----------


## inspector_injector

1.) I respect him for walking off the stage when he wanted and not when he had too like Flex Wheeler. He didn't let the drugs consume his life and I give him credit for having the balls to do what he had to.

2.) He said on the Dan Solomon show on www.bodybuilding.com that he weighed at 210 lbs.

3.) It is sad that he is so small now, but when you stop eating heavy and training heavy you will loose the gains you put on from roids. Even if it was from primo, eq and hgh. Sad but true. It's the price you pay.

----------


## Testostack

> he looks much better now imo, its amazing what happens when all the juice is gone haha.. i would love to see coleman or cutler on nothing for 2 yrs, they would melt!!! lol


Speaking of Coleman, i don't think so cuz don't forget he was a power before,so there's a lot of beef that we won't lose that easy!!JMO

----------


## tcw

Let me tell you....most dudes would LOVE to look like Levrone....even today! The dudes got genetics that most would kill for...and still looks great. I bet if he stood by most here...he would make us look bad.

I complement him for easing up on the dope..Quite Frankly....at his present size...you move MUCH faster than when bulked out with water. 

Just goes to prove to you....how much muscle you keep....after the juice.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

Whats up with all these people flaming the way he looks? man i know everyone in here would love to look like he does right now. you all talk about it like its sad. pro bodybuilding is sad. PERIOD. shooting up drugs everyday, not going off roids for years, making horrible money (cept for top 5 at olympia), if anything i bet he has no regrets retiring. and as for him getting ripped off at the olympia, coleman shouldnt have won years 99-2001....1999 flex wheeler should have won and i like how the entire crowd booed, and then 2000 levrone should have won it because coleman was pretty off, and then 2001 cutler obviously won because coleman was way off.

----------


## BOBBY D

> *Whats up with all these people flaming the way he looks? man i know everyone in here would love to look like he does right now. you all talk about it like its sad. pro bodybuilding is sad. PERIOD*. shooting up drugs everyday, not going off roids for years, making horrible money (cept for top 5 at olympia), if anything i bet he has no regrets retiring. and as for him getting ripped off at the olympia, *coleman shouldnt have won years 99-2001....1999 flex wheeler should have won and i like how the entire crowd booed, and then 2000 levrone should have won it because coleman was pretty off, and then 2001 cutler obviously won because coleman was way off*.


dude, u just pulled the words out of my mouth. not knowing a whole lot about this guy, i would kill to have his genetics & the size he is right now. bodybuilding is sad, & i think colemann is obviously over rated. i know at a certain point, bodybuilders will start looking similiar & be hard to judge at competition & that is where "the bigger the better" come in to play, but proportions seem like its not an issue anymore, thats sad. also, it is funny to see how much different (facial wise) this guy looks then & now, i almost didn't think it was the same guy.

----------


## stayinstacked

IMO Levrone is smarter than most of the pros because he realizes how much political bullshit is coming w/ IFBB nowadays, and that no matter how hard you train or how big you get, there are maybe only a top 5 guys making "good" money bodybuilding. The rest are living middle class lives, if that, especially w/ all the drugs and grocery bills. Most articles are ghost written in the mags anyways, even cover shots w/ these guys they sometimes dont get paid ANYTHING. Most probably dont even want to compete anymore they feel forced to because they dont know what else they could do to get them by. Mad props to him. It takes alot of character to do whats right even though you see your physique diminish.

----------


## Reprisal 6

He looks good and healthy. Thats a hell of a lot better than I can say for a lot of todays top ranked BB's. 
If he isn't competing there is no reason to carry around a competition physique

----------


## tcw

....Glad to see that some people are not concerned about SIZE ONLY!...

True bodybuilding is proportional and symetical based. Michealangelo didn't build a statue of a "Coleman"...he built David.,,,Proportional and Muscular. 

It is the Marvel comic book artist that created this look of disproportion.

*PS*. I bet you...Leverone...has 18" arms in that photo!

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

ill bet his arms are atleast 19"....his arms juiced up were 24"!!!

----------


## Bolo6

amazing how much muscle he has lost!

----------


## BIGPHIL

One Of My Favourite Bodybuilders......without Doubt One Of The Best Shaped Men In History .......maryland Muscle Foreverrrr

----------


## chest6

Well the first pic he still looks pretty big..of course nothing close to his IFBB days..but hes still a big guy. I agree with keezy 100%

----------


## V5RED

> that picture shows how much drugs can do for ya


he wouldnt lose that much just from stopping gear

gear doesnt do all the work for you, it just helps

the weight loss most likely is from eating way less and barely training or perhaps intentionally overtraining because he obviously tried to lose a ton of muscle mass

----------


## RATM

I too agree with keezy. Whats more sad is that people on here are putting him down for realizing the big picture and trying to secure his future (although I dont think he is broke).

I give the man a big thumbs up for what he is trying to do

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

i think its cool that he retired and decided not to kill himself with drugs like the other pros.

What's NOT cool is that he takes 3-4 months off and probly slacks on his eating. Granted he doesnt care about being huge anymore, and who am i to tell him what makes him happy, but if i were him i woulda stopped the juice but atleast maintaned some mass with a couple workouts a week. I mean isnt 2-3 hours a week worth keeping that extra 20 lbs of muscle tha you coulda had. why take months off? maybe one month to recover, but sheesh.
I could care less, im just sayin he coulda looked better than what he does now. And yes, he still has a physique that i'd be proud to have, its just if i knew i could make it bigger i would, but i guess hes at a different place now in his life.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> i think its cool that he retired and decided not to kill himself with drugs like the other pros.
> 
> What's NOT cool is that he takes 3-4 months off and probly slacks on his eating. Granted he doesnt care about being huge anymore, and who am i to tell him what makes him happy, but if i were him i woulda stopped the juice but atleast maintaned some mass with a couple workouts a week. I mean isnt 2-3 hours a week worth keeping that extra 20 lbs of muscle tha you coulda had. why take months off? maybe one month to recover, but sheesh.
> I could care less, im just sayin he coulda looked better than what he does now. And yes, he still has a physique that i'd be proud to have, its just if i knew i could make it bigger i would, but i guess hes at a different place now in his life.


he has become an actor....he dont need to be any bigger than he is in that picture up there.

----------


## Juicy Sauce

he is great and always will be. but i think swolecat looks beter than he does now. and to think he was one of the top 5 in the world!

----------


## Dizzy

Guys, I hate to break it to you....but Levrone gets down to that size all time. Watch Marlyland Muscle Machine....when he recorded his album he took all but 4 months off to get ready for the olympia. He gets down to 200lbs all the FREAGIN TIME!!!

He's a freak...don't feel sorry for him a god damn bit. He does what he wants to do...right now he's acting. Good for him.

----------


## doctorherb

> Guys, I hate to break it to you....but Levrone gets down to that size all time. Watch Marlyland Muscle Machine....when he recorded his album he took all but 4 months off to get ready for the olympia. He gets down to 200lbs all the FREAGIN TIME!!!
> 
> He's a freak...don't feel sorry for him a god damn bit. He does what he wants to do...right now he's acting. Good for him.



i agree Diz...he was always "up and down" with his weight....he could get 'stage ready" quicker than any pro Ive seen...3 months out lookin small, only to step on stage huge, ripped, & full...one of my all time fav BBer's.

----------


## BigBrother

wow, amazing how the body can be so big, then shrink down to a normal man. Doesn't even look like he's on anything in that last pic

----------


## usamm

I wish him the best, hopefully he can knock out some of these BS actors on the scene right now.

----------


## jad1st

can hardly recognise him.

----------


## jad1st

can hardly recognise him.

----------


## diesel21

yo, he looks much better... not fake and like a cartoon! (imo, to each his own)

----------


## Stumbo

I would kill to have his current physique

----------


## judge_dread

The man rocks even if he's much smaller now, he has good symmetry and he 's ripped I like tha way he looks

----------


## Goldspeed

Holding that super cut physique,DEMANDS,you have a full flegded accounting Department!!......Kev is smart!....juice or not,really gud!

----------


## BITTAPART2

the guy looks good now, and no doubt is still doing some sort of gear IMO. Why do people get disapointed that the guy has layed off of the unhealthy aspects of fitness and turned to a more healthy form? Huge is only going to work if your a competitor and he is no longer a competitor.

----------


## mmaximus25

> I thought if most of these guys are using gh, shouldn't their gains be more or less permanent. From what I know and have read about gh, it is supposed to give maintainable gains. So what gives with levrones new look? Unless he is not a gh user



It has alot to do with how many calories he's now intakes. Remember the more muscle mass you have the more you have to eat... starve your self and your muscle will submit to a catabolic effect to save precious fat.
Simply put if you add quality skeletal muscle as Kevin did you would need to of coarse back down the gear and lower your over all calorie intake to cut down like that. He isn't small though I garantee he's around 220 in that pic.

Most that shrivel up either do it on purpose or are ignorant of thier body's needs.

I'm a Kevin Levrone fan. He and Flex are atop my all time favorite with the exception of Arnold and Serge Nubret.
Kevin has that geneticly dense look when hes on and as long as his legs are ripe he wins. 

I'm a bit bitter that neither He, Flex or Shawn Ray ever took home a Sandow. It utterly amazes me how those guys can look the way they do or did (Well Shawn is still primed for stage duty) and for one, one messly year take the sandow. I think it is rediculous that one man wins over and over.(How do you compare Ronnie to a Lee Priest. We need classes and more diverse judging) Not that Ronnie didn't win some of those sandows, but The days of Yate's type conditioning and Felx type tapers are coming back. 
I liked Ronnie in 98' He looks amazing.

----------


## mousetraps

he looks..... healthy

----------


## mmaximus25

> he looks..... healthy


Mouse who's hta in your Avatar... I swear I've met her... Is she famous???? This is killing me

----------


## Andorious

obviously he's still a big guy, but ya he has lost a ton judgin by those first pics. i prefer the mass look compared to now

----------


## ironmike250

I competed against Kevin at a show in MD. in 91 or 92. I think it was called the Chesapeake CLassic. I was competing as a teen and crossed over to the mens heavyweight class. (I got my ass handed to me that night in that class)

Kevin won "most muscular" and the "overall" that night. 

It was only a year or 2 later, he came back as the guest poser and OMG he was a fvckin monster! I got pics that I took of him back then and still cannot believe how goddamn big I remember him being.

----------


## binny

I wont call him a monster!

----------


## kaorialfred

> I competed against Kevin at a show in MD. in 91 or 92. I think it was called the Chesapeake CLassic. I was competing as a teen and crossed over to the mens heavyweight class. (I got my ass handed to me that night in that class)
> 
> Kevin won "most muscular" and the "overall" that night. 
> 
> It was only a year or 2 later, he came back as the guest poser and OMG he was a fvckin monster! I got pics that I took of him back then and still cannot believe how goddamn big I remember him being.



can you post the pics?

----------


## mmaximus25

> can you post the pics?


I would like to see those also........ damn I didn't realize how old this thread is though...

----------


## rockhardman

I cant imagine not living the lifestyle no more!!!
IT SHOULD BE FOR LIFE IF U ONCE LUV IT NO MATTER WHAT

----------


## Testostack

> I cant imagine not living the lifestyle no more!!!
> IT SHOULD BE FOR LIFE IF U ONCE LUV IT NO MATTER WHAT


You betcha!!

Her's the Levrone that should have never been gone!!

Enjoy!! :Wink:

----------


## fred9

that second pic of levrone from teststack is the best pic ive ever seen from a BBer...uneral

----------


## Testostack

i know.........love that one.........i'd do anything to come to that and stay like that  :Wink:

----------


## Testostack

Except for the haircut  :LOL:

----------


## lucabratzi

> that second pic of levrone from teststack is the best pic ive ever seen from a BBer...uneral


yeah he does look amazing in that pic...

----------


## Testostack

I think that if he comes back in the game (prolly not for a long time, considering his new career) he could be bigger than ever again! he had some serious condition before stoppin!  :Wink:

----------


## dedic8ed1

97 Levrone I Think Is True Super Hero Like Phsyque That Why He Won 19 Ifbb Titles He Had Nothing More To Prove He'll Go Down As The Best In My Book.

----------


## Timm1704

> I cant imagine not living the lifestyle no more!!!
> IT SHOULD BE FOR LIFE IF U ONCE LUV IT NO MATTER WHAT


dude goals do change, no doubt about it. yes right now im obsessed with getting big, lean and freaky, but i expect to one day get to a stage in life where cardiovascular fitness becomes more important, therefore bodybuilding will likely cease. couldnt imagine it now, but im sure one day it will all change. as for levrone, he was huge for years, won all those comps, has nothing left to prove in the sport, so, he wisely shed some weight for his acting career, as at his former size, he would have been type-cast into only one type of role, and would still be pushing his health by walking around at that weight

----------


## mwolffey

some of the best shoulders of all time...imo

----------


## carved.in.stone

I d still be very, very, very happy to have the shape hes got now.

----------


## Testostack

> some of the best shoulders of all time...imo


yep!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Superhuman

I think i'm bigger than Kevin Levrone!

----------


## Testostack

:Haha:

----------

